Ask HN: How are Software Engineers(SE) helping this world in any way? - Rohul24
======
Rohul24
We build a lot of stuff used by almost every industry in this world including
medical, E-commerce to name a few. We build a lot of useful stuff but we are
also building all the software which is spoiling the nature and hence causing
the man-made problems that we face today. How can we change and do things
which makes the life of people better and nature more livable?

------
janbernhart
Without SE's, lockdowns would mean a nearly full stop of economy and
functioning of society. The world would be a far worse place right now.

